# Cwc G10



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would like a used G10 for work. Doesn't have to have age to it. I have read up on the numbers etc on the sticky . But have read that there are many fakes , and I'm a watch novice . I have been looking on evilbay and am still not confident in telling good from bad. I have taken these pics of two that I saw and there are obviously major differences. Is one fake or are they both or are they both genuine.Can anyone recommend a dealer I good use with confidence.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

From what I can see they both appear to be real. The 1983 issued watches have a larger battery hatch and heavier cases. The 1983 is an Army issue and the 0552 is Royal Navy.

Later,

William


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks William in that case I will have a go on the bay for one.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Have a look on Silverman's site then follow the link to CWC and you should see the advice on fakes. :big_boss:


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i do like the look of that sbs issue diver, good site scott im going for a nose around it all :thumbup:


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

Interesting, what do the numbers tell us? This one is mine. Mick


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

According to information on net, the 6BB is RAF issue, this watch certainly wasn't. Mick


----------

